# Beneath the tallest bridge....



## Phranquey (Sep 4, 2010)

in Ohio, at least.

This is under the Jeremiah Morrow bridge on I-71 just north of King's Island. Construction of a new bridge is beginning, so I thought I'd share a view few people get to see before it comes down.

As far as the photo... I know some of the clouds are blown out. I tried a grad ND, but the bridge came out looking funny, so this was with a CP, but the angle to the sun kinda rendered it ineffective in one area of the sky.


----------



## Polyphony (Sep 4, 2010)

This is probably a situation where an HDR would work...if you did it correctly. It's too bad you had that angle to the sun. What if you turned around and shot the bridge facing the opposite direction?


----------



## Phranquey (Sep 6, 2010)

Polyphony said:


> This is probably a situation where an HDR would work...if you did it correctly.


 
I had thought of that, but I was a bit too busy working. The next time I'm out there, I'll give it a try if I get a chance.




Polyphony said:


> It's too bad you had that angle to the sun. What if you turned around and shot the bridge facing the opposite direction?


 
If you see from the photo, they are still working on the access road down the other side. When we get over there, I hope to have a better lit angle. If I turn around from where this photo was taken, this is all I get.....


----------



## Scruggelgreen (Sep 6, 2010)

Have you tried a curves adjustment in Photoshop or something to that effect? Might help a little but to bring out a little detail.


----------

